# Java Applet Datei Browser



## fh_study (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche gerade für meine HP einen für den Benutzer sehr einfachen Datei-Upload zu erstellen. Prinzipiell ist die gesamte Seite in php aber damit kann man ja immer nur eine Datei auf einmal (bevor mich jemand verbessert - auch mehrere aber für jede einzelnes Formularfeld nötig). 
Ich habe mir das in etwa so vorgestellt:
Frameseite, rechts php, links ein Java Applet welches optisch ein ganz normaler Dateibrowser ist. Bei Doppelklick auf eine Datei links, soll erstmal nur der Dateiname rechts erscheinen. Zusätzlich müssen Quellinformationen (Verzeichnisse) mit übertragen werden. Wenn alle Dateien ausgewählt sind wollte ich in einem ganz kleinen quasi unsichtbaren Frame ein ordinäres html Formular zum upload jeder einzelnen zuvor ausgewählten Datei benutzen, also es mit den Werten aus der Liste füttern und dann einfach while Schleife.
Ach so, super wäre wenn im File-Browser nur jpeg und gif angezeigt werden würde und der absolute Traum wäre es, wenn beim Doppelklick überprüft werden würde, dass eine bestimmte Pixel bzw kByte größe nicht überschritten wird.
Alternativ zum Doppelklick wäre eine mehrfachauswahl und ein >> Button auch nicht schlecht.
Hat so etwas schon mal jemand umgesetzt? Bräuchte eigentlich nur ein (halbfertiges) Script welches die File-Browser funktionalität darstellt, den Rest bekomm ich schon allein hin, mir fehlt einfach nur die Zeit.

Danke!


----------

